# Christopher Wilson, San Diego, CA



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Police Officer Christopher A. Wilson
*San Diego Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Wednesday, October 27, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 27, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Chris Wilson was shot and killed assisting officers from the San Diego County Probation Department and United States Marshals Service conduct a compliance check at an apartment in San Diego.

The probation officers and deputy marshals had initially gone to the location and knocked on the apartment door. A man opened it and suddenly slammed it shut when he saw the officers, who then kicked the door in and arrested the subject. The officers then called the San Diego Police Department for assistance after observing another occupant run into a back bedroom.

Officer Wilson and other officers, including a K9, responded to the scene and began searching the apartment when someone opened fire from behind a closed bedroom door. Officer Wilson was struck and fatally wounded and the K9 was also wounded. Despite being under fire, two other officers were able to pull him from the apartment. He was transported to Scripps Memorial Hospital where he passed away a short time later.

A man and woman in the bedroom were found dead the following morning at the end of the ensuing standoff.

Officer Wilson had served with the San Diego Police Department for 17 years and was assigned to the Southeastern Division.

<fb:like class="fb_edge_widget_with_comment fb_iframe_widget" width="418" action="recommend" show_faces="no" ref="below_incident">http://www.facebook.com/plugins/like.php?action=recommend&channel_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.odmp.org%2Fofficer%2F20560-police-officer-christopher-a.-wilson%3Ffb_xd_fragment%23%3F%3D%26cb%3Df3a6d0531c62716%26relation%3Dparent.parent%26transport%3Dfragment&href=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.odmp.org%2Fofficer%2F20560-police-officer-christopher-a.-wilson&layout=standard&locale=en_US&node_type=link&ref=below_incident&sdk=joey&show_faces=false&width=418</fb:like>
Agency Contact Information
San Diego Police Department
1401 Broadway
San Diego, CA 92101

Phone: (619) 531-2000



---------- Post added at 14:35 ---------- Previous post was at 14:31 ----------


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Wilson.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer Wilson


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 51st MPOC#110 (Mar 15, 2009)

Rest in Peace Officer Willson.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

Rest In Peace Officer


----------

